# Major help for garage spray booth



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I could see this very useful for home remodeling. 
How is the cost? Is it reusable?
If its not reusable, it might end up being too costly to use for small spray projects.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

COOL!!!!!


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry I don't remember the price. I bought it on a whim while grumbling about regular plastic sheets. I'll check next time I'm at big box home store.

Also sorry about the second picture not being in the correct orientation.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

According to HD's website, a 90-foot roll is about $17. If it was a small project, you could make 2 10×10 booths out of a single roll.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have used it to turn by kitchen into a "spray booth" when I tinted my cabinets.
Works good.
Although, when I spray lacquer in the garage I don't need to mask anything off. The lacquer dries so quickly it only leaves a little dust on flat surfaces.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the post


----------

